# As the Tea Partiers make their case peacefully.........



## Wicked Jester (Apr 27, 2010)

once again the liberal loons fully prove they have no class as they fling rocks and bottles in Arizona. As they smear refried beans in the shapes of swastikas on the businessses of innocent business owners. 

When was the last time riot police were called to a tea party to quell the violence?

Oh, that's right!..,....NEVER!

Once again, liberals fully make the case that they are nothing more than low class fucking idiots!


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Apr 27, 2010)

Yea and shame on the Liberal Press too. My God,how much time & money did they spend on trying to find just one "Violent" Tea Party protester? They even tried to infiltrate the protests and stir up violence. None of that worked and they never did find even one violent Tea Party protester. Now look at their absurd coverage of their fellow Leftists' violent protests in Arizona. I guess throwing rocks at Arizona Policemen faces isn't violence according to the Liberal Media cretins. Just more proof the Liberal Press is a joke. Shame on the Left for stirring up this hate in Arizona. They are clearly over-reacting to this law. This law is in no way racist. It's actually pretty reasonable and logical. They're just trying to force full Amnesty on the People. They are now using violent Race-Baiting to achieve this. It's very sad. Have they no shame?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 27, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Yea and shame on the Liberal Press too. My God,how much time & money did they spend on trying to find just one "Violent" Tea Party protester? They even tried to infiltrate the protests and stir up violence. None of that worked and they never did find even one violent Tea Party protester. Now look at their absurd coverage of their fellow Leftists' violent protests in Arizona. I guess throwing rocks at Arizona Policemen faces isn't violence according to the Liberal Media cretins. Just more proof the Liberal Press is a joke. Shame on the Left for stirring up this hate in Arizona. They are clearly over-reacting to this law. This law is in no way racist. It's actually pretty reasonable and logical. They're just trying to force full Amnesty on the People. They are now using violent Race-Baiting to achieve this. It's very sad. Have they no shame?


So true, Liboc.

What's funny is that the LMSM tried to imply that tea partiers called blacks "*******" and spit on them, even though the video of the incident clearly shows it never happened.

The liberal media is as big of a joke as liberals themselves.

And, lets not forget MSNBC claiming that a gun toting tea partier was some right wing racist. Funny how FOX news showed the UNEDITED video, and the man who MSNBC claimed was a right wing racist, is actually a BLACK MAN!

Ya' want news you can trust?....Tune into FOX!


----------



## FrankieGA (Apr 27, 2010)

This in Arizona, the egging of the Tea Party Express Bus in Searchlight Nevada, and we are the violent, racist ones. What a joke!!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 27, 2010)

FrankieGA said:


> This in Arizona, the egging of the Tea Party Express Bus in Searchlight Nevada, and we are the violent, racist ones. What a joke!!


Well, it really should come as no surprise that liberals act that way. When you add the FACT that the majority of assasination attempts on our presidents have been carried out by left wingers, it should really come as no surprise that the dirty lil' cockroaches act that way.

And, wasn't it the left wingers who were spitting on our troops who served in Vietnam...Who tore Seattle to pieces just a couple o' years ago?

Why yes, it was!


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Apr 27, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > Yea and shame on the Liberal Press too. My God,how much time & money did they spend on trying to find just one "Violent" Tea Party protester? They even tried to infiltrate the protests and stir up violence. None of that worked and they never did find even one violent Tea Party protester. Now look at their absurd coverage of their fellow Leftists' violent protests in Arizona. I guess throwing rocks at Arizona Policemen faces isn't violence according to the Liberal Media cretins. Just more proof the Liberal Press is a joke. Shame on the Left for stirring up this hate in Arizona. They are clearly over-reacting to this law. This law is in no way racist. It's actually pretty reasonable and logical. They're just trying to force full Amnesty on the People. They are now using violent Race-Baiting to achieve this. It's very sad. Have they no shame?
> ...



Yea i saw that on MSNBC too. The man was Black. They just conveniently forgot to tell their nutter viewers that. NBC chit all their credibility away a long time ago. I don't think too many are taking them seriously anymore. In fact i think less & less people are taking the entire Liberal Press seriously anymore. They spent an awful lot of time & cash on smearing the Tea Partiers as being "Violent" yet they couldn't even show one credible example of this. Now look at their coverage of their fellow Leftist nutter protesters. I feel bad for those Policemen who had rocks thrown at their faces today. The Left should be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 27, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > LibocalypseNow said:
> ...


Just so we don't forget what liberals and their media are all about!:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9-ZswFsYVy0&feature=related]YouTube - FOX NEWS EXPOSES MSNBC's LIES ABOUT WHITE GUNMEN AT OBAMA SPEECH[/ame]


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Apr 27, 2010)

Sorry you got moved. Happens to me a lot too. It was a good post though. Don't get discouraged.


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Apr 27, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> LibocalypseNow said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Funny but sad at the same time. NBC is a joke. Nuff said.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 27, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> Sorry you got moved. Happens to me a lot too. It was a good post though. Don't get discouraged.


Well, we all know that the moderators up here are a bunch of fucking morons!


----------



## Oddball (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah...It takes some kind of "moron" to move a thread about the Tea Parties into the Tea Party sub-forum. 

P.S..I didn't do it, BTW.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 27, 2010)

Dude said:


> Yeah...It takes some kind of "moron" to move a thread about the Tea Parties into the Tea Party sub-forum.
> 
> P.S..I didn't do it, BTW.


No, it was probably that del moron.

He obviously doesn't understand that tea partiers and their agenda have EVERYTHING to do with politics.

Oh well. It's fun to laugh at you "moderators" who couldn't moderate your asses across a fucking street!


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Apr 27, 2010)

Didn't know there was a Tea Party sub-forum. My bad.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 27, 2010)

Dude said:


> Yeah...It takes some kind of "moron" to move a thread about the Tea Parties into the Tea Party sub-forum.
> 
> P.S..I didn't do it, BTW.



There is some evil conspiracy afloat, yessiree!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 27, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah...It takes some kind of "moron" to move a thread about the Tea Parties into the Tea Party sub-forum.
> ...



My goodness, you certainly know how to win people over to your side, don't you?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 27, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Dude said:
> ...


Sure do Butch!

The prop 8 vote here in Cali proves it!

Now, go watch Top Gun and further pretend that you ACTUALLY served!


----------



## rikules (Apr 27, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> once again the liberal loons fully prove they have no class as they fling rocks and bottles in Arizona. As they smear refried beans in the shapes of swastikas on the businessses of innocent business owners.
> 
> When was the last time riot police were called to a tea party to quell the violence?
> 
> ...




as long as you continue to threaten violence I will consider you violent.

as long as tea party members like chuck norris continue to say;

"we are ANGRY!  we have GUNS!  and we are NOT afraid to use them on you"

I will continue to consider you violent.

you may not have killed anyone yet but I won't be surprised when you do


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 27, 2010)

rikules said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > once again the liberal loons fully prove they have no class as they fling rocks and bottles in Arizona. As they smear refried beans in the shapes of swastikas on the businessses of innocent business owners.
> ...


Yeah right. Now, show us the violence of the tea partiers. We can show you the violence of the leftwingers in Arizona but, can you show us the violence of the tea partiers?

We'll be waiting for you to show us!


----------



## Oddball (Apr 27, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah...It takes some kind of "moron" to move a thread about the Tea Parties into the Tea Party sub-forum.
> ...


----------



## rikules (Apr 27, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> once again the liberal loons fully prove they have no class as they fling rocks and bottles in Arizona. As they smear refried beans in the shapes of swastikas on the businessses of innocent business owners.
> 
> When was the last time riot police were called to a tea party to quell the violence?
> 
> ...





Tea baggers making their case peacfully....;

"we are ANGRY!  we are ARMED!  and we are NOT AFRAID to use those weapons on our liberal enemies in order to TAKE OUR country back and FORCE EVERYBODY to live by OUR RULES!"


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 27, 2010)

rikules said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > once again the liberal loons fully prove they have no class as they fling rocks and bottles in Arizona. As they smear refried beans in the shapes of swastikas on the businessses of innocent business owners.
> ...



And I'll consider you a little wuss!

I haven't killed no one, but I gave it a helluva shot before the police stopped me. But the fucker deserved it.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 27, 2010)

rikules said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > once again the liberal loons fully prove they have no class as they fling rocks and bottles in Arizona. As they smear refried beans in the shapes of swastikas on the businessses of innocent business owners.
> ...



Just out of curiousity, who actually spoke the words you're quoting? Please be specific and a link would be much obliged.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 27, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rikules said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


You're going to be waiting an awfully long time, LL!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 27, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > rikules said:
> ...



I figured as much. I haven't seen a liberal yet that can backup their claims.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 27, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...


We all know that the claim can't be backed up because Chuck Norris never said it.

What he said was, is that there are a lot of us who are pissed off and will use our power at the poll's to do away with the socialist garbage that has permeated the whitehouse and both houses on capitol hill.

Never did he promote violence. The poster who made the claim knows this, it's why he/she all of a sudden ran away.

Always remember. If a liberal claims it, it most likely isn't true.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 27, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



What  do you have to do with the Prop H8 vote in California....Oh, that's right...you are a Segregationist....I remember.   That makes  you very popular with a...ahem...certain crowd.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 27, 2010)

rikules said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > once again the liberal loons fully prove they have no class as they fling rocks and bottles in Arizona. As they smear refried beans in the shapes of swastikas on the businessses of innocent business owners.
> ...



Nor will I....and will be totally prepared for you to whine that liberals "made" you do it.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 27, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



"Stormfront?  Vas das dis Stormfront?"


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 27, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Yeah, I guess that "certain crowd" is awfully big in this great state. Seeing as though we told you disgusting dykes and faggots to stuff your gay marriage BS straight up your perverted asses!

Hey Butch. We won, you lost, deal with it dude!


----------



## LibocalypseNow (Apr 27, 2010)

No Tea Partier i know would ever throw a rock at a Policeman's face. I've been to a couple of Tea Party events and i only saw a lot of average Americans and their families. I never saw any violence. The Left has simply lied about them. Just check out Arizona and sit back and watch what real violent protesters look like. Leftist protesters have a long history of being violent. Throwing a rock at a Policeman's face is par for the course for these cretins. Tea Party protesters are not violent but Leftist protesters certainly are. Just watch Arizona and see this for yourself.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 27, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



I find it amusing that  you think this is over...especially with 18,000 of us couples legally married.   The state cannot discriminate by allowing some gays to marry and some to not marry...and ex post facto laws are unConstitutional.   But, you Segregationists are on the losing side of History just like your in-bred cousins of the South were in the 50 and 60s.   We all know it.


----------



## jeffrockit (Apr 28, 2010)

LibocalypseNow said:


> No Tea Partier i know would ever throw a rock at a Policeman's face. I've been to a couple of Tea Party events and i only saw a lot of average Americans and their families. I never saw any violence. The Left has simply lied about them. Just check out Arizona and sit back and watch what real violent protesters look like. Leftist protesters have a long history of being violent. Throwing a rock at a Policeman's face is par for the course for these cretins. Tea Party protesters are not violent but Leftist protesters certainly are. Just watch Arizona and see this for yourself.



Right on and the media states the AZ protests were "mostly peaceful". Not sure what protests they were reporting on.
ABC: &#039;Mostly Peaceful&#039; Immigration Protests vs. &#039;Very Ugly&#039; Tea Party Rallies | NewsBusters.org


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 28, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Your lifestyle will never be tolerated and you will never attain marriage as it's legally defined. You homosexuals will have to try another route to validate your perverted lifestyle.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 28, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


And in some backwoods areas, black/white marriages are never tolerated either...it says so much more about the likes of you and your intolerance of others who affect your life in no way whatsoever and your trying to dictate your suppressive/oppressive beliefs on others.

So, continue on with your little Stormfront promotion campaign.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 28, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



No one on the left has the right to preach about intolerance, being the leftwing idiots are the most intolerant among us. Liberals waving the banner of tolerance amount to nothing more than hypocrites, quick to condemn and punish expressions of religion and politics not to their liking. And you just proved your intolerance.  

As for me, I'm not a tolerant person and I won't soon be. Tolerance is not always a good thing and compromise is often a mask for cowardice. Tolerance has its limitations and we are witnessing some of those limitations play out in Arizona.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 28, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Yeah...how am I pushing MY idea of laws on you...you poor persecuted hetero you.   Please provide how I am trying to pass laws dictating YOUR private life.    I look forward to your answer.



> As for me, I'm not a tolerant person and I won't soon be.




No shit, Sherlock.



> Tolerance is not always a good thing and compromise is often a mask for cowardice. Tolerance has its limitations and we are witnessing some of those limitations play out in Arizona.



Tolerance is not always a bad thing either....just because YOU are terrified by change....just because YOU are terrified that someone somewhere different than yourself might get the same civil rights you do...just because YOU are terrified of those who don't agree with you doesn't make tolerance automatically a bad thing.   But,  please feel free to advertise that TOLERANCE is bad....I'm sure that  should be a Right  Wing Theme that will be a winner.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 28, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I said you were intolerant, not that you were pushing anything. Reading comprehension isn't your forte, is it?

Why should I or anyone else change simply because you wish to validate you abominable lifestyle. You do have the exact civil rights as I do and marriage isn't a right.  If it was a right no one would be able to deny someone else the right to marry for any reason, including simply not wanting to.  And if no one wants to marry someone who wants to marry them, then that persons rights have been violated.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 28, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



Nice dodge...now, how am I intolerant?



> Why should I or anyone else change simply because you wish to validate you abominable lifestyle



Who is asking YOU to change?  Seems to me, people are asking that you not try to change us.   That you stop discriminating against us.....oops, there's a change.  We're asking you to change and not be such a shit to  your fellow human beings.    How horrible.



> . You do have the exact civil rights as I do and marriage isn't a right.



No I do not...and the Supreme Court in _Loving v Virginia_ disagrees with you.


> If it was a right no one would be able to deny someone else the right to marry for any reason, including simply not wanting to.



No, there can be a reason...but it has to be a valid reason given by the government....a reason that JUSTIFIES denying equal civil protections, etc. to law-abiding, tax-paying citizens of this country....you know, we are citizens too.  So...do you have a reason that would justify such gender discrimination?



> And if no one wants to marry someone who wants to marry them, then that persons rights have been violated.




You know, I can understand why those of you from Stormfront are known for your stupidity.....to have you compare what consenting adults do with FORCING yourself on a non-consenting other as if the government would consider  both to carry the same legal weight.

Stupid, a liar, a Stormfront frontman, a Texas Secesh.....anything else we should know about  you?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 28, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Bring it on Butch!....bring it on, lil' man!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 28, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Ah, speaking of in-bred....here he is.     A walking, 'talking' example of why Incest is simply not a good idea.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 28, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Incest?

You really want to go there, CHESTER?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 28, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Hmmm...I'm talking to an expert it would appear.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 28, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


What, you talk to yourself, Chester?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 28, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



  That's really all you've got?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 28, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Oh no, I've got plenty Chester!

You're probably too stupid to understand what exactly a Chester is. But you damn sure practice what a chester DOES!


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 28, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Did I say anyone was asking me to change? Have I asked you to change? I am free to descriminate against anyone I so choose for whatever reason I choose. And I choose to descriminate against those that seek to pervert the sanctity of marriage.  


No I do not...and the Supreme Court in _Loving v Virginia_ disagrees with you.


> If it was a right no one would be able to deny someone else the right to marry for any reason, including simply not wanting to.


They got it wrong in that it is not a fundamenta right.

No, there can be a reason...but it has to be a valid reason given by the government....a reason that JUSTIFIES denying equal civil protections, etc. to law-abiding, tax-paying citizens of this country....you know, we are citizens too.  So...do you have a reason that would justify such gender discrimination?
Yes, marriage is and has been legally defined as a union between one woman and one man. Deal with it! 




> And if no one wants to marry someone who wants to marry them, then that persons rights have been violated.




You know, I can understand why those of you from Stormfront are known for your stupidity.....to have you compare what consenting adults do with FORCING yourself on a non-consenting other as if the government would consider  both to carry the same legal weight.
I doubt you understand anything. You keep bringing up stormfront as a weapon that fails to do you any good. If I were a member of stormfront you clearly demonstrated your intolerance of such a person. However I'm not a member nor have I ever been a member of stromfront. I will say that I wouldn't dismiss what that group had to say because everyone is entitled to an opinion no matter how backasswards it is. Much like your opinions. 

Stupid, a liar, a Stormfront frontman, a Texas Secesh.....anything else we should know about  you?[/QUOTE]

You are truly an idiot.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 28, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



You are truly an idiot.  [/QUOTE]

Are you a Mod now?


----------



## rikules (Apr 28, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...





wow...

liberals are the MOST intolerant?

and THEIR intolerance is BAD?

but YOUR intolerance is the RIGHT intolerance?!?!?!

YOUR intolerance is the GOOD intolerance!?!?!?!

ha ha ha

let's see......

that makes....22 million
149 thousand
1 hundred and 17 deranged conservatives!

let's compare intolerances...


you don't tolerate;

liberals
feminists
atheists
homosexuals
RINOS
muslims
sane people
moderate conservatives
democrats


while liberals don't tolerate;

deranged cons like you!

I dunno.....

seems to me YOU are MORE intolerant than liberals are.....

and since you have already admitted that SOME intolerances are GOOD

I would have to say that YOUR intolerances are based on ignorance, hate, fear, lies, stupidity
(making them BAD)

while liberal intolerances are based on
kindness, rational thinking, fairness

making them GOOD


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 28, 2010)

rikules said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Christ, liberals are fucking idiots!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 28, 2010)

rikules said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Yeah right, dipshit!

Clocking a cop in the head with a bottle is so kind, rational, and fair!

You liberals are fucking hypocritical morons to the core, NOTHING MORE!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 28, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> rikules said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




I'm sure the Right tolerates you....because you are exactly the kind of person they represent.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 28, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > rikules said:
> ...


Get your hands out of that lil' girls panties, Chester!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 28, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Don't worry....I'm not any competition for you and your INTOLERANCE for anyone who finds even making jokes about pedophilia reprehensible.

But, I suspect we know why you dwell on the topic.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 28, 2010)

rikules said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I've never been tolerant nor have I ever claimed to be.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 28, 2010)

rikules said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


The only "good" liberal, is a dead liberal!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 28, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> rikules said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...




Ain't that the truth!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 28, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> rikules said:
> 
> 
> > Lonestar_logic said:
> ...



And I'm absolutely sure  you believe that.   


So....any  Righties want to condemn this kind of thinking?    Or do you condone it thru your silence?


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Apr 28, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > rikules said:
> ...



He's entitled to his opinion, although I do believe he said it in jest.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 28, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > rikules said:
> ...


Seriously, just think how great this country would be if all you liberal freaks came down with some deadly liberal disease (we all know you fucks are disease ridden lil' buggers anyway) and suddenly died off.

There would be far less lazy welfare recipients.

AIDS and the other disgusting shit you freaks are infested with would be things of the past.

We'd have a MUCH smarter population.

We'd have less tax cheats. 

We wouldn't have disgusting gays pieces of shit whining about their "marriages", and the abomination of gays raising children in that disgusting environment would no longer exist. Our children would be safer and there would be none of that child molesting crap that you freaks engage in going on!....Eh, Chester?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 28, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



I'm glad you are  willing to condemn what he said.....no, wait....you didn't.



BTW...When did you become a Mod?


----------



## bodecea (Apr 28, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



A fine example of today's Right wing American.   Everyone like what they see here?


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 28, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> once again the liberal loons fully prove they have no class as they fling rocks and bottles in Arizona. As they smear refried beans in the shapes of swastikas on the businessses of innocent business owners.
> 
> When was the last time riot police were called to a tea party to quell the violence?
> 
> ...




I thought they were evil socialists? Now they're Liberals?


Will you people make up your minds?


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 28, 2010)

Let's call it what it is: illegals and their cousins throwing a fit because we're making the reconquista harder.


Shoot them all. Mexico already issued a declaration of war against the US twice- why do we do nothing?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 28, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > once again the liberal loons fully prove they have no class as they fling rocks and bottles in Arizona. As they smear refried beans in the shapes of swastikas on the businessses of innocent business owners.
> ...


So, we'll just call them what they truly are:

SCUMBAGS!

No need for any grey area. They are what they are!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 28, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



And refresh our memories...what do you want to do to us Liberals?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 28, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...


I want to continue to laugh at you lame fucks until those various diseases you scumbags harbor eventually kill off all of you dirty lil' maggots!


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 28, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> the majority of assasination attempts on our presidents have been carried out by left wingers


Booth was a conservative



> Guiteau then decided that God had commanded him to kill the ungrateful President



Sounds like a non-partisan loon

McKinley goes to you

Was Oswald a leftist?

Richard Lawrence was deemed insane and I'm aware of no political motivations

All that's known of Schrank's motivations was his anger over the president's ability to seek a 3rd term

Zangara was believed to be aiming for the mayor and to have been motivated by greed and mob affiliations rather than politics

Richard Paul Pavlick was angry over a Republican loss in the presidenial election, much like many today...


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 28, 2010)

Boothe was a left wing racist.

Oswald was a left wing communist piece of shit.

Squeaky Fromme was a liberal to the core.

Sarah Jane Moore was a liberal to the core.

John Hinckley was a liberal to the core.

And lets not forget the man who killed John Lennon. Mark David Chapman. Another liberal nutjob to the core.

What is it with the lefties desire to kill?


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 28, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Boothe was a left wing racist.



O RLY?

So it was the Left wingers who fought against the Union and formed the CSA?

He was a conservative by definition.

Oswald was a left wing communist piece of shit.



> Squeaky Fromme was a liberal to the core.



o rly? I don't recall the Family reading Locke 

John Hinckley was had ties to Bush and was insane, obsessed with Jodoe Foster, and showed no signs of any political motivtions.


> And lets not forget the man who killed John Lennon



Wasn't Lennon pretty much a hippie leftist?

Since you want to count the dead- the KKK, which was spawned after the breakup of the Patrols after the conservative racist CSA was crushed.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 28, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Let us all reflect for a moment on the title of this thread and the series of posts made by our illustrious Right Wing representative poster, Wicked Jester.


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 28, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


Conservatives Don&#039;t Get STDs? | The Lay Scientist


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 28, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Yeah, you do that Chester!

And in the meantime i'll continue to laugh my fucking ass off!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 28, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



I'm sure you will laugh...and thank you for showcasing what you and other Righties who agree with you are all about.   I simply cannot understand why you don't have your fellow Americans supporting you in droves.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 28, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Oh, but they are Chester!....remember prop. 8?

And just wait and see what's coming in november!....You're going to once again be one very unhappy lil' perverted dude!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 28, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



I remember Jim Crow too....how did those laws work out in the end?   Bet you mourn those every day.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 28, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


LMAO!

Prop. 8!.....yes we did!

Be happy with your unrecognized civil union, perv. That's all you're gettin'!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 28, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Actually, I'm legally married...so, looks like you are wrong there as well as being firmly planted on the wrong side of history.   It will be fun to have the next generation look on you as they did people like Lester Maddox,  Bull Conner,  George Wallace, and those other pathetic examples of in bred humanity.   You will wear it well.


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 28, 2010)

How sad that Jes has nothing better to do than worry about Bo's sex life.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 28, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> How sad that Jes has nothing better to do than worry about Bo's sex life.



Well, he certainly seems devoid of anything else to think about, eh?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 28, 2010)

bodecea said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > How sad that Jes has nothing better to do than worry about Bo's sex life.
> ...


And you keep replying back, ya' fuckin' dumbass.


----------



## bodecea (Apr 28, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



See?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Apr 28, 2010)

bodecea said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Oh quit trying to compare your perverted lifestyle with the black cause.

The blacks weren't a bunch of immoral perverted freaks like you faggots and dykes are.They deserved civil rights. You deserve no special rights whatsoever. Too include the sanctity of marriage. You've got the same rights as the rest of us. The one right you don't deserve is the right of marriage. Nor should you perverted fucks have the right to mind fuck children by raising them in that perverted lifestyle. That's child abuse to the core, and it needs to end!

Now get off your fucking soapbox and shut the fuck up, CHESTER!


----------



## bodecea (Apr 28, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Civil rights are civil rights are civil rights.   

But I certainly don't expect YOU to see that.   Nope, don't expect that from you at all....but if you really want me to shut up, I guess you'll have to come make me.


----------

